# question for you business owners out there.



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

So, I've been brainstorming an idea for a restaurant that'll do well in this area, but have no idea where to get started in actually putting it together. I'm going to sign up for [email protected] PJC and UWF for business owners and stuff, but as far as business plans, what to do, etc. I'm clueless. I was wondering if you guys had any input?


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

My opinion on a college business degree is its worth about the same thing as a GED. Me and my wife both have them and both had to go in different directions just to make decent $. My family owns a restaurant in St. Augustine and the best thing they did was to use a employee leasing co. It covers all taxesfor like 1 or 2 $ more a hour over the price for wage + taxes. The great thing is you pay then one check they handle pay role which can be a huge hassal. Also from what I understand if you lay people off they cant file unemployment against you the have to file it against the leasing co. I you are going to take classes take some sort of marketing class, accounting andpublic speaking You will need those skills.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

the absolute #1 concern is capital. put a business plan together including start up costs for equipment and lots of advertising. figure your running monthly budget. dont forget heavy initial advertising, dont count on word of mouth just yet ( you only have so many friends). and figure on having at least 12 months of payroll for youself. maybe more. the absolute #1 reason for business failure is under-capitalization. just not enough money to get it rolling on its own. 

dont forget enough money to turn whatever you lease/purchase into a great dining experience, you know, atmosphere,ambience etc. 

again i say, have enough money in the till to pay yourself for a long time. if you start off running and make a lot of money, great. just absolutely dont plan on it. even if you have the greatest menu on the planet.

capital, capital, capital. oh did i say have enough money to fund your venture? dont worry about spending some money to even see if this is worthwhile. you may find that it is not, and that is better than losing tens of thousands of dollars in a few short months


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would think a restaurant would be a tuff business to get into these days. I would do something economical as far a s a restaurant goes. Might want to touch base with Stuart Brown from Zaxby's would give you some pointers.

But yeah

business plan

budgets

payroll

state foodcertification

licenses

*quickbooks is a must*

long hours

list goes on and on

but if it succeeds. You will reap the rewards. Not to mention you work for yourself. Which is great!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Check with Badazzchef "Cris" on the forum.... Or Deeplines "Murph".... They both have extensive background in this area.... I believe Chris can quote percentages and numbers off the top of his head (food cost, lease space, advertising, employee expenses, liability, inventory, ect., ect.) There is a HUGE percentage that go out of business in a very short time after opening. Research this, and then research it again........


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd contact the Small Business Development Center associated with UWF. They have great one or two night classes for free or only a few bucks on what you need to know to start a business. The restaurant business is one of the toughest to succeed in. If you've never owned a business, I would suggest visiting a business broker and see what they have for sale. I picked up my business after I got laid off and started out in the black. Good Luck!


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I believe freespool50 hit it on the head as far as capitalization is concerned. I would think you shouldlook atthe types of restaurants that tend to have consistent track records. Fad type restaurants don't always last very long. People get interestedin the short term but then move on to the next "new kid on the block". Spend some timelooking around at therestaurants with long term successful track records. Then go into some of them and make notes on the things you like and dislike. Take those notes and write down some of the things you would do to improve and/or incorporate into your place of business. I would even take time talking to others about restaurants that they like and dislike and find out why they feel that way. It's all good info to keep - and applyif you do decide to make the plunge.

I know this, there are very few bar-b-que restaurants that aren't consistently successful. It may not be what you want to hear, but I've traveled all over the southeast andmost all do well even if the food is just average. The problem in this area is that there isn't any decent bar-b-que places - with the exception of blue dot. The main issue with them is they have very limited seating, no atmosphere,and for the most part pratically unknown.

Anyway,It's justan opinion. Ihope this helps. I've probably now started a whole new forum on who has good bar-b-que. Good luck!


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I wouldn't mind talking to you if you wanted. All good points above. I would add to go work in a restaurant for a while. Probably not hard to pick up a few hours a week. Work at more than one and see what you like. You didn't say why you picked this field but there are alot of easier ways to make a living. Even if you are not there you are responsible for whats going on. Could be alot of hours. UWF Bus. Development Center is great for info but I didn't quite connect with the advisor I met with. Definately worth going though. SHB


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks for the input guys. I've read alot that capital is key, as is restaurants being a very hard business to get into. and as far as why i pick that field for a living stuart, i'm actually going to school to become a paramedic and R.N., but I absolutely love customer service,and have always wanted tostart a restaurant. and iknow that #1: if/when i open this restaurant, my service will be better than any place around, and #2: there is not any place like this(at least that I know of) in pensacola or any other area, and seeing as how we are on the water, there SHOULD be something like this.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Great point Mr. Brown. That is something I forgot to mention. If you want to eventually have kids and want to coach or whatever that is not the right career choice. I worked in all aspects of my cousins restaurant and the hours are absolutely crazy. Both of them where divorced by 30. Along with the money the other huge thing to think about is what kind of life do you want to lead. If you think after a while the business will run itself you are wrong. It has been my experience that the people you trust the most will want what you have AKA skimming of the top. It just seems like some people feel entitled to your success and if you don't give it to them some people will take it right out of under your nose. Less employees means less to worry about but in that field it also means less $. This is the second business I have owned. The first I had up to 8 employees now it's just me and the wife and its great. Smaller seems to be better right now. If the Pres does do what he was talking about, if your have more than 3 employees you will have to provide health insurance. And if you make over $250,000 a year good god your screwed. The one thing that kicked my butt was having to match my employees tax money. I had no clue the business had to do that and it adds up quick. I'm not trying to discourage you andI hope I never have to work for someone again. Remember hard work is not always smart work. There are much easier avenues to make alot of $ otherthan the restaurant business. The only reason I am so ephatic about this is because I grew up arround it.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks for the input. me and my gf are talking marriage and kids soon, so I will definately rethink it. thank you for that perspective.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Really wish SOMEONE would open a Thai restaurant downtown.


----------



## dbyrd2100 (Jun 21, 2008)

> *freespool50 (4/15/2009)*the absolute #1 concern is capital. put a business plan together including start up costs for equipment and lots of advertising. figure your running monthly budget. dont forget heavy initial advertising, dont count on word of mouth just yet ( you only have so many friends). and figure on having at least 12 months of payroll for youself. maybe more. the absolute #1 reason for business failure is under-capitalization. just not enough money to get it rolling on its own.
> 
> dont forget enough money to turn whatever you lease/purchase into a great dining experience, you know, atmosphere,ambience etc.
> 
> ...


*What he said>>> Youcan under estimate the cost of a new business no matter what it is very easily. Have money for your business plan and a solid back up of cash for the things you didn't think of. There WILL be a few. Good luck in your venture if you decide to take it. *


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

small business development on garden street will help you every step of the way, including helping with the research.


----------

